# ارجو المساعدة.......................تصميم ورشة صيانة



## sami20 (20 يناير 2010)

سلام عليكم اخوتى 
ارجو من من لدية دراسة تفصليية لانشاء ورشة صيانة سيارات ان يسارع برفعها لنا:-

وارجو مراعاة الجوانب التلية فى الدراسة:
ورشة للصيانة المتوسطة(وحدة الكشف عن الاعطال الخفيفة,وحدة غيار الزيت,
وحدة الكشف عن البطارية,البنشر ووحدة اصلاح التكيف)
1-المساحة.
2-المعداة.
3-الادواة.
4-الهيكل الادارى.
5-العمالة.
6-مخطط لدخول وخروج السيارات.


وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 يناير 2010)

حمل هذا الملف اخى 
اتمنى ان تجد به اجوبة عن اسئلتك

اضغط هنا للتحميل
​


----------



## sami20 (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى العقاب الهرم واشكر لك مرورك ومجهودك
بس حملت الملف لاكن ماراضى يفتح معاى ماعارف الحل شنو


ولك تحياتى ............


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 يناير 2010)

sami20 قال:


> بارك اللة فيك اخى العقاب الهرم واشكر لك مرورك ومجهودك
> بس حملت الملف لاكن ماراضى يفتح معاى ماعارف الحل شنو
> 
> 
> ولك تحياتى ............



الملف مضغوط يا اخى ويحتاج لبرنامج winzip او winrar لفك الضغط

وبعد فك الضغط تجد ملف بصيغة pdf يعمل ببرنامج adobe reader

لتحميل البرنامج adobe reader اضغط هنا

ملحوظة صغيرة : ارجو ان تكتب الله بدلا عن اللة وشكرا

​


----------



## sami20 (21 يناير 2010)

اشكرك اخى على مواصلة المجهود وفى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله
وبارك الله فيك على التصحيح.

ملحوظة:-
بالرغرم من فائدة المعلومة العلمية بس التصحيح له الفائدة القصوى عندى
ولك التحية


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 يناير 2010)

sami20 قال:


> اشكرك اخى على مواصلة المجهود وفى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله
> وبارك الله فيك على التصحيح.
> 
> ملحوظة:-
> ...



عفوا اخى الكريم وارجو الافادة هل استطعت الاطلاع على الملف؟؟
ملحوظة اخرى : ارجو ان تكتب ان شاء الله بدلا عن انشاء الله مع احترامى​


----------



## sami20 (24 يناير 2010)

اولا:
بارك الله فيك اخى واشكرك على اهتمامك ومتابعتك جعلهم الله فى ميزان حسناتك.

بانسبة للملف اقدر تعبك بس مافتح معاى يمكن المشكلة فى جهازى .
بس وجد ملف اخر يشمل الموضوع من كل الجوانب.ارفعة للفائدة
لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء.




http://thecartech.com/subjects/workshop/workshop_basics.htm


----------



## sami20 (24 يناير 2010)

*دراسة تفصيلية................................ لتصيميم ورشة صيانة متوسطة*

السلام عليكم اخوتى .
اضع بين ايديكم الكريمة ملف شامل لكفية إنشاء ورشة صيانة سيارات للصيانة المتوسطة ارجو ان ينال رضاكم.
ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء.




http://thecartech.com/subjects/workshop/workshop_basics.htm


----------



## adnan hashim (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sami20 (27 يناير 2010)

مرحب اخى adnan


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (1 فبراير 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sami20 (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى


----------



## sami20 (3 فبراير 2010)

تشرفت بمرورك اخى ابراهيم

ارجو إن تكون وجد ضالتك فى هذا الموضوع .
واتمنى ان تكون عندك اكبر ورشة فى المستقبل القريب إن شاء الله.

تحياتى

*ماتنسانا من صالح الدعاء


----------

